# Halloween T's



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How many Halloween T Shirts do you own?
What are they?

Of course I have a Frighteners T, Gore Galore, Virgli Music, IronStock, Iron Kingdom, Bronson Boneyard, BodyBags Entertainment, GreatLakes Fright Fest and indeed a HauntForum T.

Seems like I'm missing 1 or 2???


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i have one that says ; im with scary and another one with all skellies on it---mmmmmm i need more


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Well pyro, there is a link on top of the this page to get yourself a HauntForum T.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I have five, but none of them are promotional.

And between my kids, they have six.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Oh heck... I will count them all when I am not under the influence.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I know I have 4 that are from Target, one of which I wear all of the time that says "Normal People Scare Me" with a clown on it. I have a Haunters Network Tshirt, a Black Hat Cafe tshirt. and 5l Wal Mart Halloween Tshirts... Plus 3 Halloween Horror Nights shirts. I'm working on my own design for my own Tshirt for the Dead End.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

only 3.....
One says "Translyvania University" with a logo of a bat,
another has the "Shiz University" logo,(from the musical, Wicked).
The last just says,"Dont make me get my flying monkeys"

I love to wear that one to work,when I'm in a bad mood. Co-workers tend to shy away in fear......


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

God, probably have about 10 a couple from target and a several halloween beer tees...dont have any site ones though...looks like this might be the time to get some new ones.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Let's see, I have a HauntForum, Unpleasant Street, Frighteners, Terror on the Fox, Dark Candles Halloween Pack and a "Day of the Dead" shirt I got from Target this past year.

So, I have 6 shirts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Uh, I need an Unpleasant Street T, don't have one of them!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Well between Vlad and myself we have several. Unpleasant Street, Halloween forum 2005 and 2006, and the new Haunt Forum t-shirts in wine color and black. We also have the Halloween forum Hoody from this past year. I got a new Black Cat/Halloween T-shirt at Walmart this year.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmm I have a few with vampires and ghosts on them, but I still need a Hauntforum one.


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

I have 5-6,mostly skulls.Go figure.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Let's see:

White tshirt with spider web saying, "Just give me the damn candy"
Grey tshirt with three witches around a cauldron. Caption, "Girls Night Out"
Grey tshirt with a bat on it. Caption, "Bite Me"
One black tshirt with various pairs of eyes on it. I made that one with the package of different sized eyes from the craft store and green flourescent fabric paint surrounding each pair.
Tshirt with a lit pumpkin on it from one of the witch'es museum up in Massachusetts
Not a Halloween tshirt but when I was up in Massachusetts on Halloween two years ago, I visited a liquor store that was called "The Bunghole". On the front of the shirt it says, "I got it in The Bunghole". Hubby refuses to wear his.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I this one:










says "official halloween candy dispenser"

and one I got for $2 at Walgreens (after haunt clearance) that is a button up short sleeve shirt with spider webs and stuff on it. green and purple and black I think.


----------



## mgrmax (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi,

My name is Mike and I have a T-Shirt problem 

I must have around 50. Everythng from skateboard tees to The Jack Bauer CTU shirt (this one is my favorite). I wear them everyday. Sometimes 2 a day...


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

I have a bunch of Universal Horror Night shirts, don't know how many, but probably around 10
2 Midnight Syndicate (my fav is 13th Hour)
Probably a half dozen skull/pirate shirts
The same for Walmart halloween shirts
4 Horrorfind Shirts
A Kim's Krypt shirt
And 4 pair of lounge pants with Halloween prints from Target!


Need to get list includes:
A couple Haunt Forum and Halloween Forum tees
An Ironstock and a Hauntcon tee


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Now, that's what I talkin' 'bout!
Cool shot Nick!
Thanks for posting!!


NickG said:


> I this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack Reaper (May 27, 2006)

I have too many to count...some of which are now too small for me!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

of hand I have 2 skeleton crew t-shirts gravediggers local union 13
1 with GID skull 
1 Haunt forum
a bunch of harley ones with skulls


----------



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

I have four from halloweenforum (and a hoodie) a hauntforum, hollowoscream HHN. Knots, and a dozen others various T's. 
I also designed several for my cafe press account.

http://www.cafepress.com/octobersfade


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I got to get on the ball here, I only have i from Great Lakes Fright Fest.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

HalloweenForum 2005
HalloweenForum 2006
Frighteners Entertainment
It's the Great Pumpkin Charlie Brown
HauntForum (cafe press)
Good Girl Gone Bad w/ GITD skull and crossbones
Midnight Syndicate 13th hour
Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning
Grey long sleeved t-shirt w/ GITD ribcage
Orange long sleeved t-shirt with GITD "FREAK" and spiderwebs
vampire nun (Sinner & Saint) from ToxicToons


----------



## wormyt (Aug 29, 2005)

well I have alot of Halloween t shirts but for some reason Im always in my tank tops and overals LOL. So alot of times i will buy them for my son and once he wears them alot and they get all soft and comfy then I may wear them LOL. But I do own alot. LOL


----------

